# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Can a girl get pregnant just after she had her period?

## Kirwan Mark

Me and my girl had unprotected sex and i did cum inside her and she just finished her period the morning and we did have sex in the same day the night. Can she get pregnant?

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Is she on HRT? Are you on HRT? Doesn't really change the answer though. Yes she can get pregnant. Don't have unprotected sex unless you want to be a daddy!

----------


## bbray

Keep in mind that the conception doesn't happen until approximately 1-3 days after you finish. It's not an instantaneous thing. That's the whole premise behind the morning after pill. 

But that aside, yes, it can certainly happen while on period just less likely.

----------


## Kawigirl

> Me and my girl had unprotected sex and i did cum inside her and she just finished her period the morning and we did have sex in the same day the night. Can she get pregnant?


Its highly unlikely. I mean...you can get pregnant anytime of the month, but usually its a very small window of a few days of ovulation; which for most woman who have an average 29 day cycle is around days 12 - 16. BUT.....sperm does live up to 72 hours....and depending on her EXACT ovulation times....could be different. 

But, I really wouldn't worry too much.

----------


## bass

i agree with Kawigirl! there are two dry days after the period is stopped, then 7 days after that she reaches the peak of her ovulation, so its very far away as you can see! i know this because my wife and i practiced NFP (natural family planing), it worked!

----------


## Tbound

Eh....am I the only one here wondering what a question like this is doing on an HRT forum?

----------


## bass

> eh....am i the only one here wondering what a question like this is doing on an hrt forum?


lol!

----------


## Tbound

On more of an HRT note....Bass, that damn new avatar looks like progress to me bro. I'd love to put up a pic of myself as mine too...but have yet to figure it out. Post officially high jacked. 


> lol!

----------


## bass

haha, funny thing is i updated my blast progress thread with that pic and no one responded, i figured it just slipped by you guys! but glad you noticed and thanks for the complement!

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> haha, funny thing is i updated my blast progress thread with that pic and no one responded, i figured it just slipped by you guys! but glad you noticed and thanks for the complement!


I didn't even realize it was you. Thought some newbie was posting.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> Eh....am I the only one here wondering what a question like this is doing on an HRT forum?


No, which is why my original response asked, "Is she on HRT? Are you on HRT?" But I couldn't be too hard on the guy. I had months when I was a young kid that I sweated waiting for her period to come.

----------


## Tbound

So true man....so true. Scares the hell ought of ya doesn't it?...Especially at an extremely young age....guess this woulda gone over better in the Lounge.


> No, which is why my original response asked, "Is she on HRT? Are you on HRT?" But I couldn't be too hard on the guy. I of months months when I was a young kid that I sweated waiting for her period to come.

----------


## wmaousley

You will be fine bro!

----------


## double chicken

She is probably pregnant.

----------


## spywizard

congrats on your pending parenthood...

----------


## kelkel

Twins!

----------

